# disque dur externe formatage



## celeo (22 Janvier 2019)

bonjour je ne sais si c est bien l endroit pour poster mais rien trouvé
j ai un vieux macbook pro fin 2011..  avec sierra il parait que je ne peut pas aller mieux
j ai achete un dd externe lasie , apple store le vendeur apple me l a formaté mais juste pour mac ,malheureusement j ai besoin de le mettre sur pc
j ai suivi les conseil des forum ou video mais impossible de trouver pour reformater alors si quelqu un peut me renseigner c est avecplair
merci


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2019)

celeo a dit:


> j ai achete un dd externe lasie , apple store le vendeur apple me l a formaté mais juste pour mac ,malheureusement j ai besoin de le mettre sur pc


Ca dépend si c'est occasionnel ou pas ? Si c'est occasionnel, sous Windows il faut installer selon le format, HFS+ for Windows ou APFS for Windows. Si tu souhaites faire des allers/retours entre PC et macOS, il faut d'abord sauvegarder le contenu de ton disque USB, puis le formater en exFAT qui permet de se passer d'un logiciel tiers entre ces deux univers. Eh non, il n'est pas possible de changer le format du disque dur en gardant les données internes.

Le formatage se fait avec Utilitaires de disque qui se trouve dans Applications/Utilitaires. Attention à bien sélectionner le bon disque dur, le format exFAT n'est pas limité en taille de fichier, ce qui n'est pas le cas du format FAT32.


----------

